
Toilet paper orientation - ZeljkoS
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toilet_paper_orientation
======
The_rationalist
This made me laugh :) but I Wonder if humanity can find an even more useless
debate.

------
DarkWiiPlayer
What can I say... Over is the right way and under is heresy.

~~~
eesmith
> The question "Do you prefer that your toilet tissue unwinds over or under
> the spool?" is featured on the cover of Barry Sinrod and Mel Poretz's 1989
> book The First Really Important Survey of American Habits. The overall
> result: 68 percent chose over.[24] Sinrod explained, "To me, the essence of
> the book is the toilet paper question ... Either people don't care, or they
> care so much that they practically cause bodily injury to one another."

